

Consumers Spend 85% of Time on Smartphones in Apps but Only 5 Apps See Heavy Use - zhuxuefeng1994
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/22/consumers-spend-85-of-time-on-smartphones-in-apps-but-only-5-apps-see-heavy-use/

======
soylentcola
>Today’s consumers are spending over 85 percent of their time on their
smartphones using native applications,

>but the majority of their time – 84 percent – is spent using just five non-
native apps they’ve installed from the App Store.

So...They spend 85% of their time in native apps and 84% of their time in non-
native apps from their respective app marketplace? I'm guessing they're using
native/non-native in two different ways in the same sentence (native vs web
apps and non-native vs "stuff that came installed on their phones". Still
kinda confusing.

> Those five apps will vary from person to person. For some, their top five
> could include social media or gaming, while others may spend more time in
> instant messaging.

Is that like saying I spend 84% of my time on my desktop computer running
programs that didn't come with the OS but that I typically use just five
programs the most? I guess I just assumed that's the norm for a lot of people.

I could say that at work, I spend 84% of my time using Firefox, Outlook,
Premiere Pro, Photoshop, and Pidgin. For someone else, it could be a different
5 programs. What's the takeaway though? That people spend most of their time
using programs that don't come installed with the OS? That we tend to use a
handful of programs the most but keep a bunch of others installed for less
common tasks?

It would seem to me that this has been the norm for computing devices for a
while unless I'm missing the point completely.

------
mkagenius
Should it be a surprise? Since on web too, people spend most of the time on
few of their favourite website which is popular or mainstream.

Its mathematically also not possible to give lot of time to lot of websites,
isnt?

------
georgeecollins
That's a very misleading title. Look at the data: 28% of time is spent in
"other" and 24% in "category leading app" (do they mean popular games?). So
85% is spent in five apps but but 52% of the time is spent in some app they
can't name.

Phones are like PCs in that there are handful of apps everybody uses and then
there are apps that not everybody uses (Facebook) but still get a lot of
traction: Yahtzee, Waze, Clash of Clans, etc.

------
canttestthis
What's the Microsoft/Yahoo app that's seeing so much usage?

~~~
mkagenius
Yahoo app could be weather or finance.

~~~
toomuchtodo
To be fair, Yahoo's iOS weather app is beautiful.

